# Soccer for Teen Girls



## tnantx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello All,

My family is considering a move to either France, Italy or Spain with our teen girls. Employment would not be an issue. Our concern is would the girls be able to continue to play soccer (futbol) at a competitive level. Both have the desire to play in college someday and we know we would need to come back to the US for showcase recruitment but I am wondering if they will be able to play in any of those countries. I know the sport is extremely popular for boys but not sure for girls.

Thank you all. I am hoping to post this in each of the countries forums as I know it might be different in each culture.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tnantx said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My family is considering a move to either France, Italy or Spain with our teen girls. Employment would not be an issue. Our concern is would the girls be able to continue to play soccer (futbol) at a competitive level. Both have the desire to play in college someday and we know we would need to come back to the US for showcase recruitment but I am wondering if they will be able to play in any of those countries. I know the sport is extremely popular for boys but not sure for girls.
> 
> Thank you all. I am hoping to post this in each of the countries forums as I know it might be different in each culture.


:welcome:

I know nothing about fútbol/football/soccer - but I just had a quick google & it seems that womens' football is fairly popular here....

Primera División Femenina de España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


I'm sure you've thought about this - but the first thing you need to sort out if you want to move to Europe is what sort of resident visa you might qualify for...


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We have womens football in a small Spanish town (Totana, Murcia) and I would think that there will be teams in many other towns.

Google futbol femenino españa


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

tnantx said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My family is considering a move to either France, Italy or Spain with our teen girls. Employment would not be an issue. Our concern is would the girls be able to continue to play soccer (futbol) at a competitive level. Both have the desire to play in college someday and we know we would need to come back to the US for showcase recruitment but I am wondering if they will be able to play in any of those countries. I know the sport is extremely popular for boys but not sure for girls.
> 
> Thank you all. I am hoping to post this in each of the countries forums as I know it might be different in each culture.


Definately dont come to the south of spain. I played to international level and had to give it up when i moved to malaga


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here in the province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Islas Canarias, the ladies are keen footballers, we even have a team on the small island where I live El Hierro. 

Football here is more than a sport more of a religion!


----------

